# 4 fish dead in a few days



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

First Ghost and Sidney. Then yesterday found Phantom dead now I've just scooped a dead Monty the goldfish up and buried him. Something is horribly wrong in this tank and I'm going to find out what and sort it. RIP Phantom, Ghost, Sid and Monty.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry Danie  swim free at the bridge little ones xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Dally Banjo said:


> So sorry Danie  swim free at the bridge little ones xxx


Something is wrong in my tank. Bet it's water quality.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> First Ghost and Sidney. Then yesterday found Phantom dead now I've just scooped a dead Monty the goldfish up and buried him. Something is horribly wrong in this tank and I'm going to find out what and sort it. RIP Phantom, Ghost, Sid and Monty.


I'm so sorry Danielle.  Rest in peace Ghost, Phantom, Sidney and Monty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

davidc said:


> I'm so sorry Danielle.  Rest in peace Ghost, Phantom, Sidney and Monty.


Something has gone belly up in that tank.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry Dani...get your nitrates tested x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

RIP Fishes.

You need to check Nitrite and Ammonia most of all, if you have any other fatalities and you can bring yourself to look in the gills, if they are red it is ammonia poisoning (it burns the gills, whereas nitrite stops the blood carrying oxygen) 
Are they gasping or at the surface alot? Have you done anything with the tank recently, clean out of filters/water change etc...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> So sorry Dani...get your nitrates tested x


Everything Wil be checked.


hazyreality said:


> RIP Fishes.
> 
> You need to check Nitrite and Ammonia most of all, if you have any other fatalities and you can bring yourself to look in the gills, if they are red it is ammonia poisoning (it burns the gills, whereas nitrite stops the blood carrying oxygen)
> Are they gasping or at the surface alot? Have you done anything with the tank recently, clean out of filters/water change etc...


checking everything omorrow. Doh why didn't I think to look at Monty's gills before I buried him. Thanks for the tip. No they're not gasping at the surface. Whatever it is I need to sort it before these two die as well.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hi daniell
it sounds like your fish are dying in drones, it sounds as if they have died of toxic shock like if you clean out filter completely they have no bacteria to thrive on another thing is if they died of toxic shock can be caused by introducing foriegn bodys in the tank say ornimants something new like plastic can cause it or a complete water set up, best bet is to set a fresh tank up leave it for a wk then add fish a couple at a time, dont touch filter let them just live in it they will live longer if not tampered with too much the more u do the more that you will loose a lot more fish do that daneill and see the outcome sorry about your fish, dont get anymore just do that and leave them feed em once a day, see how u go on wendy517 my goldfish died he was 14 yrs old and still got the baby hes 9 yrs old they live in the same water all the time i only change the filter if it stops


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of your little Fishes.
R.I.P Little ones and swim freely in the Lakes at Rainbow Bridge xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

The filter was all blocked so had to sort that. Touch wood Shadow and Dylan have done well so far but I'm not adding more fish yet just to be safe.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hi daniell
if you half clean the filter out this would be fine always clean outr the filter using ther same fish water taken from the tank, put it in a container just half clean the sponge even if the filter sponge is very dirty, so longs the water can pass through it, then fill the tank with cold water then leave, dont add any more fish till its matured enough, im deeply sorry that you had lost your little fishes daniell, even if the spong is dirty they will thrive dont clean out the spong completly best wishes daniell


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

WENDY517 said:


> hi daniell
> if you half clean the filter out this would be fine always clean outr the filter using ther same fish water taken from the tank, put it in a container just half clean the sponge even if the filter sponge is very dirty, so longs the water can pass through it, then fill the tank with cold water then leave, dont add any more fish till its matured enough, im deeply sorry that you had lost your little fishes daniell, even if the spong is dirty they will thrive dont clean out the spong completly best wishes daniell


I wasn't adding anymore fish but on Sunday I came home to find mum got two fantail goldfish. Out of my control. She thinks they've finished dying so explained that I needed to wait longer for the tank to mature enough.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry for your loss...


----------

